# Forum > WoW Classic > WoW Classic Exploits > WoW Classic Vanilla Exploit Top of Crossroads Inn tower

## hakunamatata69

I have seen some people today on the top of the crossroads inn tower, how do you get up there? is there any way without cheating?

----------


## Zinqa

Pull the thunderfury boss to crossroads and get it to knock you up there.

----------


## hakunamatata69

Some guys told me that is a meme with the thunderfury boss and you can actually jump somewhere from AQ40 but I don't see a way from there either, I saw video with a guy infinite jumping in the air behind the portal but he couldn't jump over from there to barrens for sure because there was another wall in the way that he couldn't see

----------


## WoWSecretsYT

This seems to be the only public method: (Not my video)

----------

